# Any one know what this is thanks



## Dwdrums13 (Jul 1, 2022)

Lost tag and I don't know much about them, so looking to find out what it is


----------



## Martin (Jul 1, 2022)

Looks like a paph philippinense.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 1, 2022)

agree but can you show the front of the flower?


----------



## Guldal (Jul 2, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> can you show the front of the flower?


Yes, please, show front of flower + close up of the staminode?!


----------

